
Amazon Celebrates Biggest Holiday – Press Release - deegles
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2324045
======
darth_mastah
It's all fine and dandy except Amazon could not handle the volume. Two of my
guaranteed next day deliveries were awfully late, one of them over a week.
Apparently my case was not at all isolated, as people were complaining all
over the Internet. Reading their boasting leaves quite a bad taste.

